# adding Cure#1 to recipe



## azbohunter (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a few recipes for jerky I would like to try that do not have cure in them, I would feel better adding it. Is there a formula for the amount and would you want to change amount of salt if it is called for in the original recipe? 
And while I'm asking, if anyone has a good sweet, spicy recipe for venison jerky with cure, I like to see them.
Thanks in advance


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2021)

Can't help you with the spicy venison  jerky, but I've been using #1 cure even in my "fresh" sausage for a while now, mainly because I like to let it hang dry for a while before drying in the fridge overnight I feel more comfortable about it.
It won't hurt a thing and some folks think it adds some color.
Will the jerky be cooked at all or just dried? That might make a difference....
Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2021)

The standard amount of Cure #1 is 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds of meat, or 0.25% by weight. That amount added has little impact on the overall salt...JJ


----------



## azbohunter (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you both for the replies. I too feel more comfortable with the cure in my jerky. I do not really cook it but dry it in the smoker with smoke and a fan on exhaust. Maybe 125 degrees. I have done it before and loved the texture and flavor!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2021)

That is fine. Just store in the Refer since the Jerky is not taken to 160 before drying. I agree, Smoke/Dried has a nicer texture...JJ


----------



## azbohunter (Mar 13, 2021)

So what do you feel safe time to be used if not refrigerated? Small batches...I would vacuum seal and freeze majority taking it out as needed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2021)

The Jerky would have to be Splintering Dry when bent. Basically, Old Fashioned Jerky that requires as much Spit as Jaw Work to eat. 
If you go less dry and don't heat to 160 first,  will it make you sick? Heavily Salted, and Cure #1 and Smoked...Probably not. But, hedge your bet and Refer store or Freeze, any Jerky you won't eat in 12 hours...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm guessing you use a dry flavor cure for your jerky?  Adding 1.13 grams of Cure #1 for each 1 pound of meat to be used will give you the 0.25% needed to fully cure the jerky. But lesser amounts of Cure #1 or Tender Quick can be used if you don't need the full cure.  

In addition to adding cure to jerky when using long, lower temp drying or smoking times that exceed 4-hours.... or for preservation, curing salts have some advantages .  They will give your jerky an appealing color, has an effect on the texture and flavor.


----------



## azbohunter (Mar 13, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I'm guessing you use a dry flavor cure for your jerky?  Adding 1.13 grams of Cure #1 for each 1 pound of meat to be used will give you the 0.25% needed to fully cure the jerky. But lesser amounts of Cure #1 or Tender Quick can be used if you don't need the full cure.
> 
> In addition to adding cure to jerky when using long, lower temp drying or smoking times that exceed 4-hours.... or for preservation, curing salts have some advantages .  They will give your jerky an appealing color, has an effect on the texture and flavor.


Actually my favorite has been a brine and not dry. I did some with a High Mountain dry seasoning and wife and I both thought it was way too salty for our liking.


----------

